#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-28
<DomaMuff1n> di velim ssh-u nakon koliko vremena proglasava konekciju tajmautanom ? 
<DomaMuff1n> Jutro ! 
<DomaMuff1n> Vise ne znam broja,  koliko mi je puta mutt cijeli dan rucnog rada spasio time sto mozes brzo obrisat' N mailova s uzorkom 
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> jelly: kad cemo opet kupovati voce? :)
<ivoks> kupio sam juicer i sad sam nabrijan :D
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> kakav je ovo anti-sdp i anti-hns clanak na jutarnjem?
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pet-razloga-zasto-treba-dati-sansu-oreskovicu-prakticar-koji-se-nece-svrstati-ni-u-jedan-ideolosko-teorijski-tabor/1487024/
<ivoks> kaj sad, vjetar je puhnuo u drugom smjeru, pa su i oni promijenili ideologiju?
<ivoks> grandiozan uspjeh
<ivoks> ostavio sam laptop u uredu jos 23.12.
<ivoks> 5 dana racunalo nisam taknuo
<hbogner> svaka cast ivoks :D
<ivoks> bas sam ponosan :D
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> prije nego su otisli, izmijenili su zakon
<ivoks> i sad vlasnik firme mora potpisati svaki ulazni racun koji salje racunovodji
<hbogner> kaj sad?
<ivoks> jebo vam pas mater SDPovsku, stoko mutava neradnicka
<ivoks> svaki racun koji se meni ispostavi, moram ga potpisati
<ivoks> i sad ak imam X zaposlenih koji primaju racune, moram i njihove potpisivati
<ivoks> inace mi se taj racun ne prizna
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> od kad to?
<ivoks> od 1.1.
 * Mmike ce fakat proplakat
<Mmike> Ja cu svoje digitalno potpisat
<ivoks> http://www.teb.hr/propisi-i-informacije/sto-je-novo/2015/uredba-o-izmjenama-i-dopunama-zakona-o-racunovodstvu-%28nar-nov,-br-13415%29.aspx
<ivoks> Knjigovodstvene isprave prije unosa u poslovne knjige obvezno kontrolira i potpisuje odnosno odobrava osoba zadužena za kontrolu (likvidator), na način iz kojeg se može jednoznačno utvrditi njezin identitet.
<Mmike> Jedino moram osmislit kak da certifikat osmislim, a da nije od fine.
<ivoks> Knjigovodstvene isprave obvezno potpisuje osoba ovlaštena za zastupanje poduzetnika ili osoba na koju je prenesena ovlast. Od ove obveze izuzeti su jedino izlazni računi, ako su sastavljeni na način koji uređuju porezni propisi, te sadržavaju ime i prezime osobe koja je odgovorna za njihovo izdavanje.
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes
<ivoks> jer...
<ivoks> svaki racun mora biti predan u originalu :D
<Mmike> Pa, tehnicki mozes - jebe te samo zakon o obveznim odnosima. Racun ne mora uopce biti ispisan na ispisivacu racuna (u narodu zvan kao: printer)
<Mmike> bed je samo, u slucaju spora, dokazivanje da je to fakat tvoj digitalni potpis
<ivoks> sve se tehnicki moze
<Mmike> cak i ako te porezna jebe, ako to imas rjeseno, mosh im rec 'fak ju'
<ivoks> nije problem tehnike nikad ni bio :D
<ivoks> problem je u glavi zastupnika
<ivoks> kak, ne kuzim kak
<ivoks> englezima je dovoljna fotka racuna
<Mmike> http://www.thedailywtf.com/articles/secure-portfolio
<ivoks> a nasi traze i izvadak iz knjige rodjenih
<Mmike> pjooooooooj
<Mmike> ivoks, zato kaj im nitko nikad nije pokazao bolje (dijelom, dijelom su samo zatucani)
<ivoks> tko ce im pokazati bolje?
<ivoks> mislim, tko ce voditi drzavu
<Mmike> velim, kad prvi put dodjes do upravnog suda negdje gore i kad ces nac vjestaka koji ce objasnit da je to fakat tvoj racun, onda ce se stvari poceti mijenjati
<ivoks> do sad smo imali ministre koji su dosli direkt s fakulteta
<Mmike> a cuj
<Mmike> ja sam ti vise puta rekao da moj glas imas de facto i de jure :)
<Mmike> cek, polako - sad prvo da stecajni upravitelj uvede reda
<Mmike> btw, citao sam jucer blog od - jadranke kosor :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> stecajni upravitelj
<ivoks> tocno to
<ivoks> neka ga je
<Mmike> mislio sam da ce bit smijesno al' u biti zena nije nit blizu tak jadna kak bih ja htio da bude
<ivoks> nije ona jadna
<Mmike> blog joj se zove, dej after tumorou
<Mmike> ili tak nekak
<ivoks> ona ima problem s komunikazijom
<Mmike> sto je dodatni plus, sama se sa sobom zajebava
<Mmike> (doduse, sta ce jadna drugo sad, al' ajd)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> trebali bi mi svoj mini-web-of-trust napraviti
<Mmike> ili neki drugi slican PKI
<Mmike> tak da smo u skladu sa zakonom o digitalnom potpisu
<ivoks> https://jadrankakosorblog.wordpress.com/
<Mmike> nesmijemo sam financikjske dokumente (naloge za prebac para, racuni tu ne spadaju) potpisivati
<ivoks> dan nakon jucer
<Mmike> e, to, da
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> odustala od twittera
<ivoks> ni twitter joj nije bio los
<ivoks> Vrijeme je da počnem pisati blog jer mi je Twitter mala soba, a za komentare želim cijelu kuću.
<Mmike> da, saljiva je :)
<ivoks> Marširaju nasmiješeni konvertiti, očekuju da ćemo se brzo skriti.
<ivoks> hahahaha
<Mmike> ma ok je, kajjaznam.... velim, iznenadjen sam kak u biti zena nije totalna kokos
<DomaMuff1n> ivoks: ako zelis biti zaista "hip", kupi aparat az smoothie ! :) 
<ivoks> DomaMuff1n: imam i to
<ivoks> doduse, ne zaseban aparat, vec dodatak za juicer
<ivoks> vec sam ja i korak dalje
<ivoks> moze i sladoled raditi
<Mmike> mi to imamo doma
<Mmike> ja sam to koristio jedno 4-5 mjeseci 
<Mmike> i onda mi je dopizdilo :)
<ivoks> mozda dopizdi i meni
<ivoks> ali za sad jos nije
<Mmike> citao sam negdje da u biti nije dobro jest/pit smutije zato sto pojedes pun kufer vise voca neg kaj bi ikad
<Mmike> i da u biti vise steti nego koristi
<Mmike> a mozda je to samo bilo trazenje opravdanja za 'neda mi se vise' ;)
<ivoks> povrce treba miksati
<ivoks> ja sam danas rajcicu, celer i mrkvu
<Mmike> e, i to sam radio!
<Mmike> rotkvice, karfiol i 
<Mmike> korabicu!
<Mmike> iako mi sve to draze grickat sirovo
 * Mmike ima jos koju kilu vise unazad par dana :D
<Mmike> Eto, nakon skoro 4 dana pokusavanja mailanja knjige na kindle - uspio sam; trebalo je whitelisteati email s kojeg se knjiga salje :D
<DomaMuff1n> Ja sam iznenadjen time da sam od firme dobio telefon bez SD kartice.Jos vise time sto isti nudi nadogradnju OS-a , ali samo ako imam SD karticu :) 
<Mmike> inace, totalna debilana da amazon.com, amazon.com.uk i amazon.de nisu povezani, neg se moras u svaki posebno ulogirat
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, trebas SD karticu?  Imam ih par, doduse 4GB samo
<ivoks> al na svima ti vrijedi isti account
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: da, dvije, ako bas dijelis.
<Mmike> ivoks, da, isti, al' 'my orders' je potpuno drugaciji, i jedino amazon.com mi kuzi kindle ;)
<Mmike> sto je dobro, popizdio bih da mi je mob na amazon.com a kindle na amazon.de
<ivoks> jer radi po US zakonima
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: se vozis po gradu slucajno i ides put Sesveta ( radim od doma, jel ) ? :)
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, pa u biti sam mislio s detetom u ikeju :D
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, jel' filip zdrav?
<DomaMuff1n> Aj doletite , nema mi deteta, ali igracke su u sobi
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa to bi moglo 
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, javim se za oko sat, sat i pol kad se potrpamo u auto
<DomaMuff1n> Mali je u Bjelovaru :) Gledao sam nocas ( ne, nisam bas spavao) Star warse i 007 nove :) S ZVUKOM !! 
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/en/results
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
 * DomaMuff1n se ode 3D igrat' na linuxu :) ~o/
 * Mmike se cudi kak sum u komunikacijskom kanalu scrambla neke ivoksove poruke koje onda nemrem pogledat :)
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n,  kaj igras minecraft? :)
<Mmike> kol'ko cigare mogu stajati?
<Mmike> imam 2 cigare kaj sam s kube donio, jel' to jos pusljivo?
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/en/career/cloud-operations-engineer
<ivoks> Excellent knowledge of any flavor of Linux (preferably Debian based) 
<ivoks> to bi mogao kao side job
<ivoks> zakaj sam ja opce dosao on line?
<hbogner> ivoks, da se pohvalis da 5 dana nisi bio uz komp :D
<hbogner> hmm, moram si uzet neki cpu kuler, ovaj stock mi ide na zivce kad opteretim komp 
<ivoks> idem gledati cijene novih autiju :)
<ivoks> prosli tjedan sam otkrio da je vlasnik ovih kompanija:
<ivoks> Koestlin, Gavrilovic, Saponia, Kandit, Brodomerkur, Maraska
<ivoks> tvrtka Mepas Grupa
<ivoks> iz Sirokog Brijega
<ivoks> BiH
<vileni> obruT: sto se tice imenoprezimenjaka, moj zivot na internetu se sastoji od povremenog objasnjavanja ljudima da nisam to ja
<vileni> a nije nam samo ime i prezime isto, nego slavimo i rodjendan na isti dan, 9 godina razlike u starosti
<Mmike> Kud ce dolar dolje, kako sad
<Mmike> hbogner, ja imam stock kuler na i7 svom i nemam nikakvih bedova s njim
<Mmike> vileni, sentinel i ti"? :)
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> :) :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jel ga opterecujes 800% na duzi period?
<vileni> i to onako, nadje me na icq prije 15-16 godina
<vileni> i kako dolazi rodjendan gleda on zasto mu icq javlja da mu je rodjendan kad nema to upisano
<vileni> a prije koju godinu mi on prica o bratu tomislavu, i nije mi jasno otkud zna mog brata
<ivoks> #8 In fact, we complain only if the coffee is terribly weak and sweet. This one is called kava proseruša [coffee that gives you diarrhea] and will immediately send you to the toilet.
<ivoks> http://travelhonestly.com/croatian-cafe-culture/
<vileni> pa je ispalo da se i njegov zove tako
<ivoks> Strangely enough, we’re happy to make proseruša for ourselves every morning to get a healthy start of the day!
<hbogner> Mmike, smeta me kaj se digne rpm i razina buke, i kaj raste temperatura dosta nakon sat-dva opterecenja, navikao sam na max 50°C sa starim zalmanom koji nepase na ovaj socket
<Mmike> hbogner, da, treba mi recimo 10ak minuta da se openstack instalira, a za to vrijeme mi LA naraste na 20, s time da je i/o wait malen
<Mmike> vise mi se cuje ventilator na napajanju
<hbogner> Mmike, ja ga znam pustit po X sati da vrti na full load
<Mmike> da, nezgodno je ak ti je to u sobi di boravis
<Mmike> meni vecinu vremena stroj ipak ne radi puno, pa je mega-tiho sve to
<vileni> hbogner: jesi gledao koji bi kupio?
<vileni> ovi stock su slabasni za duzi load
<vileni> meni treba jedan za g3258
<hbogner> vileni, htio bi nekaj tiho
<hbogner> kazem, navikao na svoj stari zalman na 1300rpm
<Mmike> hbogner, ja imam u serverosh kompu katanu
<Mmike> shitovu
<Mmike> fakat je tiha
<Mmike> samo kaj je i velika
<Mmike> i malo se tesko cisti a oce se zaprasit
<hbogner> Mmike, nikad cuo
<Mmike> hbogner, https://www.google.com/search?q=scythe+katana+4&espv=2&biw=1532&bih=987&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiJpPixkP7JAhXBXBQKHUltCYgQsAQIMw
<Mmike> hbogner, http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?products_id=10191
<hbogner> ahaaa scythe
<Mmike> pa sajt, da!
<Mmike> sajt, sit, kako vec ;)
<vileni> hbogner: kazu da je hyper 212 evo najbolji izbor
<vileni> osim ako ides na noctua nhd14 ili jace
<vileni> ja sam htio ohladiti fx8350 pa sam isao na najjace
<hbogner> vileni, cak sam gledao i taj hyper 212
<vileni> hbogner: mislim da ga na spcr preporucaju kao price/performance
<vileni> noctua je bolesno preskupa
<Mmike> DigitalOcean
<Mmike> 101 Avenue of the Americas, 10th Floor
<Mmike> New York, NY 10013
<Mmike> VAT ID: EU528002224
<Mmike> Kak sad ovo?
<Mmike> EU vat-id?
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, scythe, fakat je ok, a fakat nije skup
<Mmike> hbogner, koji cpu, btw?
<vileni> ja sam imao katanu 3, nije se mogla nositi s ovim cpu
<vileni> ali to je  125w tdp
<vileni> intel vjerojatno ima pola od toga
<hbogner> Mmike, 4770k
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam imao katanu na 1090T, taj se isto grijao k'o mini nuklearka
<Mmike> i katana ga je fino hladila
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/
<Mmike> doduse, mozda krivo brijem, jer je meni bitno da je komp tih kad je almost-idle
<ivoks> jesam li rekao da preporucam?
<Mmike> na full load se i katana nesh malo cula
<ivoks> odlicno lik radi, odlicno!
<Mmike> ivoks, moram se naviknut na tebe u cipelama :)
<ivoks> idem si danas naruciti jos jedan par
<Mmike> tek kad mi smjesak s face sidje svaki put kad te zamislim u istima mogu razmisljat o tome da sebi idem radit cipele :)
<ivoks> pa bio si tu prosli tjedan, nisi li
<hbogner> Mmike, i meni bitno da je tih na idle, i ne vruc na full
<ivoks> bio sam u cipelama
<Mmike> pa jesam :)
<Mmike> jesi :)
<ivoks> i bile su ti smijesne?
<Mmike> hbogner, uzmi katanu. Ak ti ne valja ja cu ti ju otkupit po cijeni za koju si ju platio.
<Mmike> ivoks, cipele k'o cipele ne, a'l cijeli paket malo da :)
<Mmike> pre mlad si ti za cipele
<Mmike> i odijelo i sve to sto ide uz to
<Mmike> it's probably just me :)
<Mmike> recimo, botanicara od kad znam ima cipele neke, to mu je 'poslovna brija'
<Mmike> tak da mi on nije smijesan
<vileni> Mmike: kod mene nije bilo da se cuje problem, nego je throttlao cpu jer ga nije mogla ohladiti
<hbogner> Mmike, nema katane: http://protis.hr/products/index/hladnjaci/144?filter=96NAA2ADAAfAB-AHwAfAB-AHwASABsAGEAZABuAGoAYQBjAGkAIAB6AGEAIABDAFAAVQB8AH4AfABWAHIAcwB0AGEAIABoAGwAYQBkAG4AagBhAGsAYQB8ACQAfAAtADEAfAB-AHwAMwAwADIAfAB-AHwAUwBjAHkAdABoAGUAfAB-AHwAUAByAG8AaQB6AHYAbwARAWEADQE%3D
<hbogner> https://www.links.hr/hr/scythe-05090306
<ivoks> Mmike: neozibljan si
<hbogner> http://www.telebit.hr/catalogsearch/result/?q=scythe
<hbogner> vileni, znaci 212 je ok i tih?
<hbogner> u idle radu
<vileni> hbogner: gledao sam vise testova, svugdje je bio u top3
<vileni> noctua obicno na vrhu, ali kosta duplo barem
<hbogner> vileni, thx
<hbogner> ivoks, Mmike ja sam nekad davno cca 1999 isao radit cipele , i to isao cak Igrecu, i frajer me odbio jer nama tolike kalupe :(
<ivoks> hbogner: pa koliku nogu imas?
<Mmike> pa 92 valjda :)
<Mmike> sav je ogroman
<hbogner> ivoks, 48-51 ovisi o kalupima, za cipeel obicno 49-50
<Mmike> na to tijelo pimpek mu se siguno cini k'o crvuljak neki :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha ha
<ivoks> hbogner: pa nazovi ih i pitaj
<vileni> hbogner: ovaj ja imam http://www.magazinrs.hr/hladnjak-za-procesor-noctua-nh-d14-120mm-6-heatpipe-intelamd-nh-d1/NH-D14/product/
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam, neg mi je to smijesno :) k'o sto mi je smijesno vidjeti drvosjeca-bradu na hipsterima
<hbogner> Mmike, ja bar svog vidim bez ogledala :P
<vileni> 900gr bez ventilatora
<Mmike> ono, smijenso mi je, ne velim da je to lose ili da hipsteri nebi trebali imati takve brade
<Mmike> imaj, brate, bradu kakvu hoces
<Mmike> hbogner, i ja isto, benefit kod velikog pimpeka je da debilja ne smeta previse :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha ha
<vileni> ovi u magazinrs nude paypal kao oblik placanja
<hbogner> vileni, skupo brate
<Mmike> hbogner, http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?products_id=10191
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/g/model-15.htm
<ivoks> ove crne su ok
<vileni> hbogner: ja sam dobio ogromni popust jer mi frend zastupnik
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> idem u grad
<Mmike> ajte :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, javim ti se ak uzput i to, neznam jos nist
<ivoks> kupi si cipele
<ivoks> ;)
<ivoks> nemoj hodat ko seljo-beljo
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ne dijelim tvoj uvrnuti pogled na svijet :)
<Mmike> opterecen nametnutim drustvenim normama :)
<ivoks> nije nis nametnuto
<Mmike> jos malo pa ces i krunicu imat na retrovizoru, ne zato kaj vjerujes, nego zato kaj 'to tako' :)
<Mmike> 'pravilo je' i to
<ivoks> nikad mi nije bilo ugodnije hodati
<Mmike> ivoks, to je nesh sasvim drugo, komentirao sam 'seljobeljo'
<Mmike> ak su ti ugodni opanci, idi, brate, u opancima :)
<Mmike> nesmotreno sam ostavio links.hr otvoren
<Mmike> sad zena pizdi da idem opet hardver kupovat :D
<Mmike> a ja reko, pa bolje hardver nego manzete!
<ivoks> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t35.0-12/10946093_380918202095353_958674637_o.jpg?oh=dccfa1ccaf82af57f2b7fdfd7b2197d1&oe=56837835
<DomaMuff1n> manzete su hardver
<ivoks> to su moje
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: stigo ti cedar
<ivoks> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlp1/v/t1.0-9/12190886_1048036471915576_1610353397574218396_n.jpg?oh=c6e7c2bbdbcd832aa13ee0fad4d211fc&oe=571992AB
<ivoks> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12191404_1048036481915575_589786591502773476_n.jpg?oh=f6bdda75f6ddd3c82d902154af3349ed&oe=571A21EB
<vileni> Mmike: sto kupujes? :)
<ivoks> pogledaj cipelu
<ivoks> a onda pogledaj cipele na ovoj fotki
<ivoks> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11217537_1048036491915574_7946603853204556011_n.jpg?oh=06b69d620fa5af171df9194a5e4b6e0f&oe=571884F5
<ivoks> lik inace 99% toga izvozi
<hbogner> cemu ona plava crta??? O_o
<ivoks> SilverSpace: je? super :)
<ivoks> hbogner: zbog odijela
<ivoks> hbogner: pogledaj trecu fotku :D
<hbogner> vidio, znaci samo an to odijelo te cipele, nemam tolko para
<ivoks> pa da, al ovaj na fotki ima :)
<ivoks> tak da...
<hbogner> ja nemam, pa takve ni negledam, super za frajera kaj izvozi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kad budes u dubravi navrati po njega
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sad sam u dubravi. di si ti?
<SilverSpace> imas moj mob
<SilverSpace> lovrakova 15
<ivoks> ok... sad sam u dubravi, pa za jedno 2h bi mogao navratiti
<SilverSpace> mozes doma sam 
<SilverSpace> imas broj moba? zvrcnes prije
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nemam tvoj broj
<SilverSpace> 091 564 75 31
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/206584756030130/videos/1029311553757442/
<SilverSpace> hladnoca
<SilverSpace> jos je uvijek yuga na karti
<ivoks> i cehoslovacka
<ivoks> i sssr
<ivoks> ali, zacudo, njemacka je ok :)
<SilverSpace> po prognozi sljeme ce se odrzati 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: cek, kaj si mi tocno uzeo? jel ti trebam kaj platiti?
<ivoks> vec sam zaboravio :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne treba nis platiti
<SilverSpace> to ti je uzorak 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ok, hoces sad biti doma?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesi probao ovaj koji si si uzeo?
<SilverSpace> nisam jos
<ivoks> a otvorio barem?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> pomirisi :)
<SilverSpace> ok je 
<ivoks> i, kaj mislis?
<ivoks> a cedar?
<SilverSpace> meni ti sapuni svi jednako mirisu na sapun tj kremu 
<SilverSpace> namazao ruke njom i oprao kao da si neki omeksivac stavio 
<SilverSpace> ono kao puder mekane ruke bile
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nije to za ruke :)
<ivoks> meni taman ponestaje kreme
<ivoks> pa sam narucio novu piksu
<ivoks> vidjet cu kakav je ovaj cedar, pa mozda i to narucim
<SilverSpace> da znam nije za ruke slucajno namazao kad sam otvarao kutiju ali fakat ono omeksa kozu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i dugo mirisi 
<jelly> kaj vi brijete
<SilverSpace> bradu :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ok, ja krenem za 10ak minuta
<SilverSpace> moze
<ivoks> http://minionsonly.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/669.jpg
<ivoks> http://minionsonly.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/859.jpg
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kad udes u lovrakovu treca zgrada ljevo
<SilverSpace> uvucena je sa glavne ceste
<ivoks> ma google sve zna
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://kartazagreba.net/trnava-4
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je to 
<ivoks> a nis, interno razgovaramo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: malo se oduzilo...
<SilverSpace> :) doma sam 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr2cTwTPX80
<datase> YouTube: "Narodni heroj Ljiljan Vidić" - Official Trailer - 0:01:54 - 17431 views - 80 likes / 4 dislikes
<ivoks> kaufen macht frei! :)
<SilverSpace> no da
<Mmike> Taman je vani.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nist od mene, vec sam doma doso
<Mmike> al' sad dete ima osobnu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oo :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad ponosno mozemo u sloveniju
<SilverSpace> da i sestra bu morala napraviti 
<Mmike> btw, veli mi knjigovodica da americke firme nemaju vat broj u da EU vat broj ne postoji (digital ocean ima EUxxxx broj)
<SilverSpace> ici ce u italiju kumovima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko dugo je postupak trajao
<Mmike> 10 dana
<Mmike> s tim da smo 16.12 dali zahtjev, danas podigli
<Mmike> to je neki polu-ubrzani poostupak, 150 kuna kosta osobna
<Mmike> inace je 50 kuna i traje mjesec dana
<Mmike> a mosh i za 300 i kusur kuna pa je za 3 dana
<SilverSpace> 88 glasova za predsjednika sabora
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha imaju sad i to 
<SilverSpace> super da su se sjetili 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> iako su vidno organiziraniji
<Mmike> i dalje je to katastrofa
<SilverSpace> jedan je bio protiv 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: mozda DO kao i hrpa drugih ima registranu podruznicu ili nadruznicu u .ie ili .ch
<ivoks> jelly: voce?
<ivoks> kad opet
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ivoks: nema vise, sve si popio?
<Mmike> ivoks: pa kad rodi, zima je :)
<ivoks> jesam
<Mmike> jelly: pa mozda, al' onda bi to moralo stajati na adresi racuna
<ivoks> nis, onda cu ovo iz ducana :)
<Mmike> jelly: a stoji SuperDuper Way, NewYork
<jelly> sta znaju ameri sta je ispravan racun
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes ti krenuo :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: evo, sad cu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nesto iskrsnulo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: evo, krecem
<SilverSpace> :) ok
<jelly> koja je razlika između računa i fakture?  Dal račun služi kao faktura ak sam nešto kupio za firmu?
<api984> dan
<api984> echo “kako ste skvadro”;
<ivoks> SilverSpace: fino ovo mirisi
<ivoks> osjeti se cedar
<ivoks> al mi onaj drugi ima finiji miris
<Mmike> jelly, nikakva, racun=faktura
<jelly> hvala!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sandolin :)
<jelly> https://github.com/p8952/bocker 
<jelly> > Docker implemented in around 100 lines of bash
<ivoks> milanovic je izgubio svaki kompas
<ivoks> ne trebas biti psiholog da zakljucis kako je razmazeni sin jedinac
<ivoks> http://windspeedtech.com/skydeck/
<Mmike> ivoks, sam kaj ima buraza :)
<SilverSpace> Ima mlađeg brata Krešimira
<SilverSpace> zoran u mladosti je, prema vlastitom priznanju,  bio buntovan i sklon tučnjavi
<SilverSpace> Sincic je bio protiv
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> ivoks: inače su najviše frustrirani oni koji imaju veliku rodbinu i obitelj pa se od malena nitko ili pak svatko bavi sa njima... odtuda i izreka puno babica kilavo dijete :)
<pkiller> (disclaimer... i ja sam sin jedinac)
<pkiller> sin jedinac u mojem iskustvu je razmažen samo ako su roditelji stari (ako su preko 40 započeli obitelj) ili ako su iz bogatih obitelji gdje se roditelji čim djete napuni 18 rastave :)
<SilverSpace> jedinci su 99% razmazeni 
<Mmike> ja isto imam iskustvo s jedincima da su razmazeni za popizdit
<Mmike> imam svega 2 frenda koji su jedinci a koji nisu razmazeni
<Mmike> doduse, imam i ovih kaj imaju brata/sestru pa su razmazeni, al' takvih isto svega 2-3 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur
<DomaMuff1n> #onokad izgubis screen s ircom :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj si u simi radio da si ga izgubio :)
<DomaMuff1n> :-0)
<DomaMuff1n> Ma, kad delam od doma imam jedan monitor pa se nezgode desavaju
<DomaMuff1n> U biti sam konj kaj opce ne koristim virtualne desktope
<DomaMuff1n> Odnosno,  jos nisam nasao notifier koji mi na vrijeme zna reci da se na drugoj radnoj povrsini desava
<DomaMuff1n> Obicno dobijem notification overload jer sve smatraju vaznim , pa za 10h koristenja popizdim i ugasim 
<Mmike> sale_, ping
<Mmike> sale_, jel' te ima?
<SilverSpace> gledam skijaske skokove i snijeg pada ko lud
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di?!
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: ti nisi isao u IKEA-u ? 
 * Mmike bi tak da padne snijeeeeeeeeeeeeg
<SilverSpace> obersdirf
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, ne, javio ti tu, al' dzaba to kad eto :)
<SilverSpace> obesdorf
<SilverSpace> austrija cini mi se da je to 
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: neki irssi kukac moram slozt tak da sve kaj se mene tice negdje otvara u tabu ( koji nikad necu pogledat' )
<SilverSpace> best off 2015 :( snimka
<SilverSpace> ja se ponadao da je direkt
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: jebi ga kad imas na serveru irssi ne javlja ti nis
<SilverSpace> to i mene jebe 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/onfE9b63J_4?t=24s
<datase> YouTube: Andy Roddick Best tennis serve EVER - 0:01:01 - 150765 views - 273 likes / 15 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, ima onaj weechat ili kako vec koji svi vole
<SilverSpace> https://weechat.org/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to radi 
<Mmike> https://weechat.org/about/screenshots/weechat/weechat_2012-04-14_sembei.png/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovi na poslu tu kod mene, neki, to koriste i kunu se da je super
<Mmike> odlicna fora je kaj kuzi znc bouncer pa onda mosh imat multiuser brije jednostavno i tak
<Mmike> al' nisam si dao truda oko toga, meni xchat/hexchat zakon
<Mmike> vileni, ti si pricao da je ovo super: http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?products_id=15787 ?
<SilverSpace> ma meni je i irssi cist dobar kad je na mom racunalu doma
<SilverSpace> na serveru je druga stvar
<SilverSpace> zadnja i konacna verzija kupaone https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kupaonakk1.png
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a di je sekret?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imamo zasebni
<SilverSpace> nije u kupaoni
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> to je kul
<Mmike> tak bi i ja
<SilverSpace> samo je je malo mala 
<SilverSpace> 195x175
<SilverSpace> nisam jos odlucio koji visoki ili niski tus http://www.kolpasan.hr/image/large/189 ili http://www.kolpasan.hr/image/large/189
<SilverSpace> http://www.sanitarijaplus.rs/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Lara-R80.jpg
<SilverSpace> jedino znam da ide 100x100
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  Sauvignon 1994 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/1994.JPG
<SilverSpace> 12% alkohola
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> iako, ja imam XL R2, on je baziran na R4 mislim
<vileni> a veci je od ovog jedno 15-20%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj nije sauvignon crno vino?
<Mmike> vileni, trazim zamjenu za ovaj HAF koji imam
<vileni> Mmike: ma fractal mi je najbolji sad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm ne bjelo je 
<vileni> ako kupujes novo
<vileni> a onaj mali fractal node 304 isto super, skoro nista se ne cuje osim diskova
<Mmike> vileni, a nemam pojma, eto, valjda :D kad vec nemrem novi proc/plocu, pa da bar nesto kupim :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sauvignon blanc
<vileni> Mmike: zasto ne mozes? :)
<Mmike> vileni, zato kaj nema nist kaj bi kupio a da ne kosta petstomilijardi kuna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cabernet sauvignon je crno 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aaa, imas pravo!
<vileni> Mmike: mislis kao apgrejd?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moj stari pije najcesce chardonay, uvijek mijesam ta dva :D
<Mmike> vileni, yup. Htio bih da mogu vise od 32 gige rama i onda bar 12 jezgri, a to je papreno
<Mmike> ovaj 4790K sam kupio prosli bozic i fakat je ok proc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni je najdrazi pino bijeli i istarska malvazija 
<vileni> neznam, ja bi i sa 32gb bio zadovoljan sada
<SilverSpace> crna ne volim
<vileni> ali prvo si laptop uzimam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nit ja, nemrem gemist s njima radit ;)
<Mmike> vileni, si odlucio kaj bi? 
<vileni> Mmike: a 90% da ce biti x220
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo 11 godina staro super mirise i okus je jos uvijek po vinu jedino kaj je uzasno jako 
<SilverSpace> kao da viski pijes 
<Mmike> vileni, nelose, ak te ne smeta mali ekran i mala reza
<Mmike> stovise, jako dobro
<Mmike> ja sam odusevljen
<Mmike> SilverSpace, viski ima 40% alkohola :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: mali ekran je pozeljan, ali velika rezolucija bi isto bila pozeljna
<vileni> Mmike: ti si stavio msata ssd u njega?
<Mmike> vileni, yup
<Mmike> imam samo msata disk unutra
<Mmike> veli macka u crticu 'this is so funny'
<Mmike> veli dete: 'a nisi smijesna, macka, nisi smijesna'
<Mmike> wtf?
<vileni> brzo ce nauciti engleski izgleda :)
<Mmike> lol, ovi SDPovci
<Mmike> "Nismo izgubili izbore, ukrali su nam ih!"
<Mmike> loooooool :)
<Mmike> koji pajaci :)
<vileni> nadas se da je farsa gotova a ono jos gore
<vileni> ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:429 failed to bootstrap environment: bootstrap instance started but did not change to Deployed state: instance "/MAAS/api/1.0/nodes/node-b1b0fbbc-a75b-11e5-9b4f-5254000dc265/" is started but not deployed
<vileni> Mmike: zastooo
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> consulting se placa! :)
<Mmike> vileni, jel' ti pokrenuta ta virtualka?
<Mmike> ta koja je bootstrap
<Mmike> vrlo vjerojatno ti je pre kratak timeout
<Mmike> pa je juju odustao
<vileni> pa, pokrenuta je
<vileni> to mi je jednom vec napravio pa sam isao novi environment napraviti
<vileni> Mmike: btw, opet ovaj na popustu :) http://store.steampowered.com/app/234630/
<Mmike> vileni, kad pogledas konzolu od te virtualke, kaj vidis?
<Mmike> vileni, mah, kad jos nema za linux ... :(
<vileni> zadnje su neke informacije o ssh keyevima
<SilverSpace> napravio si plan rada i cijenu renoviranja kupaone 22k kn
<Mmike> vileni, jel' ti radi telnet ipvirtualke 22
<Mmike> jel' dobijes ssh van?
<Mmike> vileni, ak da, onda ti je vjerojatno timeout pre mali
<Mmike> u environments.yaml dodaj ovo
<Mmike>         bootstrap-timeout: 6000
<Mmike> pod env koji ti ima type: maas, dakako
<SilverSpace> ln
<vileni> Mmike: ali sad ne mogu nista
<vileni> tj, sad nisam ni spojen na taj vpn, budem sutra probao
<vileni> uglavnom, zali mi se na key
<Mmike> vileni, na key?
<Mmike> vileni, to neka nova poruka?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-29
<Mmike> ivoks, diiskovi, diskoviii (nemrem danas, idem sad v Slovenijo, obitelj ovo ono) - sutra?
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/57
<hbogner> Mmike, hbogner@i5-3470:~$ povray -benchmark  
<Mmike> hbogner, :*
<hbogner> napravio sam upgrade na 14.04 i da mi javlja "dstat: Module dstat_net failed to load. (No suitable network interfaces found to monitor)"
<hbogner> zna netko zasto?
<hbogner> ni gkrellm nevidi eth0
<hbogner> a u ifconfig ga vidim
<Mmike> vileni, Intel i7 3470           	[vileni]           3.2G     4core (noHT)    03m49s           900.142 CPU-secs
<Mmike> vileni, to je u biti i5, right?
<Mmike> hbogner: pejstaj sto ti kaze ifconfig
<Mmike> jos bolje: pejstaj sto ti kaze ip a
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/9m
<Mmike> hbogner, a: ip a
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/7u
<hbogner> mreza radi i sad sam preko nje spojen
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/5n
<Mmike> pa dje ti je mreza u netvrk/intrfejsiz?
<hbogner> Mmike, nestala
<hbogner> a mio sami sam dodao, ali nije ju dodao
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/37
<hbogner> sad sam vratio na kak je bilo u orginalu nakon upgrade-a
<Mmike> jel' to desktop? mozda network menadzer imas?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> a imas kaj u .dstat?
<Mmike> u hometeu usera od kud pokreces dstat?
<hbogner> da, desktop, jel ja smijem network menadzer maknut, ja bi stavio statis
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ja nisam nikad NM micao iako je debilan
<Mmike> doduse, u 14.04 je najmanje debilan do sad
<Mmike> u NM stavi static 
<hbogner> Mmike, u nm je bilo static
<hbogner> cek da probam nekaj, brb za minut-dva
<Mmike> hb
<Mmike> bljeh
<hbogner> grrr neecee
<hbogner> eth0 ima 0/0 tx/rx
<hbogner> a mreza radi
<hbogner> zbuunj
<hbogner> kad sam radio upgrade pitao me za nework interfaces hocu novi il zadrzat stari, ja sam odobrao default da zadrzi stari, a trebao sam odabrati da zapise novi
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj ti napise: cat /proc/net/dev
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/8w
<hbogner> grrr, kak maknut mrezu i reinstalirat ju?
<Mmike> hbogner, pa, neznam kaj se dstat buni
<hbogner> Mmike, baci oko http://jebo.me/pas/1q
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nitko ne kuzi eth0 za manage
<hbogner> ni vnstat, ni ifconfig, ni gkrellm, ni ...
<hbogner> svi kazu da je promet 0
<Mmike>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B) 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> guglaj malo
<Mmike> ja moram u sloveniju
<hbogner> Mmike, i guglam :D
<jelly> hbogner: pastebinaj "ip l" ili "ip a", "dmesg|grep eth", te "cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules"
<hbogner> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/3f
<hbogner> iftop vidi promet sav, ali eth0 kao da ne postoji ...
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=alx+ifconfig+no+stats ?
<jelly> hbogner: uname -a?
<jelly> > Stats are back in 3.14rc1.  veli kernel bugzilla
<hbogner> Linux geofocus13 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vileni> Mmike: je, i5
<jelly> znaci ubuntu to nikad nije popravio u 3.13 
<jelly> hbogner: glupo rjesenje, instaliraj i bootaj linux-image-generic-lts-utopic 
<jelly> nisam siguran jel -generic- u imenu, pricam napamet
<hbogner> ok pokusam
<jelly> hbogner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<jelly> lako je reci "guglaj malo" al teze naci korisne kljucne rijeci 
<hbogner> ok idem probat novi kernel
<hbogner> jelly, :* :* :* :*
<hbogner> ma u celo te ljubim
<jelly> :-)
<hbogner> aargh, sad sam sjebao virtualku s ovim kernelo, dakle sad to rjesavat :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<hbogner> eto mi kad imam custom ppa na kompu i napravim upgrade
<hbogner> ali rjeseno za sad sve
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hoce to hoce :)
<Mmike> hbogner: uturio si novi kelner i sad radi?
<Mmike> u ovoj sloveniji (ptuj) imaju 50/10 internet kao najjeftiniji paket
<hbogner> Mmike, da, stavio 3.16 i proradilo
<Mmike> kul
<hbogner> a sad stavio i 3.19
<Mmike> hbogner: kad si vec krenuo, probaj i -wily kernel :)
<hbogner> Mmike, 3.19 imam doma na desktopu i znam da sve radi
<Mmike> pa probaj i -wily
<Mmike> pa javi jel' radi
<hbogner> Mmike, sad nastimao ovo da radi, nemicem se dalje do 16.04 tek kad izadje
<CrazyLemon> 50/10 najjeftiniji paket? to prvi put cujem :D
 * CrazyLemon ima 10/1 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: di si ti?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike koper
<CrazyLemon> .si obala 
<CrazyLemon> ili kako hrvati kažu.. .si "obala" :)
<Mmike> mozda u Ptuju imaju bolje nego u Slovesnkoj Dalmaciji :)
<CrazyLemon> Mmike nekako nevjerujem.. vjerovatno ti se taj ko ti to reko samo malo hvali pa da preneses informaciju u hr kako slovenci imaju dobar internet :D
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: ovo na caem sam ja je teleing ili tak nekak
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<CrazyLemon> Mmike da..neki lokalni provider
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> moram na izlozbu
<Mmike> brb
<hbogner> Mmike, da to nije najeftiniji ftth paket?
<CrazyLemon> nije..njihov web page kaze da je najjeftiniji ffth 20/10
<CrazyLemon> a 50/10 uopste ne nude :D
<hbogner> jer kod nas t-com nudi 50/10 kao najjefiniji opticki paket, a ide do 200/100
<SilverSpace> Oznake na gumama veća su prevara od muljanja s emisijom NOx
<SilverSpace> Test njemačkog ADAC-a pokazao je da oznake na gumama nemaju nikakve veze sa stvarnošću
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koje oznake?
<rut> dd
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ovaj izgfleda ima kabl 50/4
<Mmike> sad sam mu reko da je lazov ):)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uvijek zaboravim link za tebe :)
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/gumagate---oznake-na-gumama-veca-su-prevara-od-muljanja-s-emisijom-nox/1488264/
<jelly> jel se moze openvpn client na windowsima 7 ili 10 vrtit bez admina?
<vileni> jelly: Tue Dec 29 15:22:08 2015 ERROR: Windows route add command failed [adaptive]: returned error code 1
<vileni> to je bez admina
<jelly> da, to je neprofesionalno :-)
<vileni> nisam istrazivao jel ima kakva mogucnost da mu se daju prava za dodavanje ruta
<hbogner>  Mmike http://jebo.me/pas/5q
<hbogner> tu ti je jos jedan
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa ono :)
<hbogner> o jebem ti windows update
<hbogner> grrrrrr
<hbogner> zapeo i zablokirao komp
<hbogner> al to cu cutra
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> Domovina!
<Vlado9A3CY> drvece :)
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/genius-or-stupid-30-photos-30.gif?w=450
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-30
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> http://portspoof.org/
<obruT> Mmike: to je sve lijepo dok portspoof sam ne bude imao nekih buffer overflowa ili cega vec :)
<Mmike> A cuj sad :)
<obruT> zadnji release je prije dvije godine.... il je softver savrsen ili se ne odrzava...
<Mmike> Quo Vadis, Dollar?!
<Mmike> kak sad dolar pada, kak, kak?
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> zatvaram obrt u RH
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/
<ivoks> most izbacio rimac iz vlade
<ivoks> dobar korektor :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/snazna-poruka-tee-zakule-koja-se-s-doktoratom-mit-a-vratila-u-hrvatsku---421391.html
<ivoks> http://thebaumlist.com/goldman-sachs-guide-to-being-a-man/
<ivoks> Rebel from business casual. Burn your khakis and wear a suit or jeans.
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<ivoks> Hookers aren’t cool, but remember, the free ones are a lot more expensive.
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> prva knjiga koju sam nasao da je skuplja za kindl nego li hard copy
<Mmike> goldman sachs
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> ak ti je on mjera, odmah si i frak kupi i monokl
<Mmike> a mosh odmah i neki orkestar da imas kaj dirigirat :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> neke fakat stoje :)
<SilverSpace> sise
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj zatvaras? zakaj?
<ivoks> zato kaj ce mi se doo vise isplatiti
<SilverSpace> firmu na kraju mozes i prodati :)
<ivoks> nije namjera
<ivoks> za sad
<ivoks> prvo moram platiti pdv i porez na dohodak na neplacene racune
<ivoks> samo u HR
<ivoks> porez na dohodak koji nisam ostvario
<hbogner> ahaa, ja reko da zatvaras i gasis sve
<ivoks> ma ne
<hbogner> pomislio da opet nekaj nasi birokrati usrali npa da sve gasis i ides van komplet :D
<hbogner> sto ce to bit, nakon sto sam mjesec-dva pricao da trebamo 2-3 nova misa i tipkovnice, dobili 6 logitech k120 kompleta mis+tipkovnica
<Mmike> pa kaj ti se ne isplati doo uvijek vise nego obrt?
<Mmike> nema, nema procesora za kupit
<Mmike> tj, ima, za 8k kuna :)
<ivoks> samo u HR
<ivoks> Kod zatvaranja obrta sve neplaćene obveze se evidentiraju kao plaćene (izdatak u naravi), a sve nenaplaćena potraživanja kao naplaćena (primitak u naravi).
<ivoks> Mmike: kada sam otvarao obrt, vise se isplatilo biti obrt
<ivoks> sada je situacija drugacija
<hbogner> Mmike, ping
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/5q ovog nisi stavio na listu
<ivoks>  Tuesday, 29 Dec 
<ivoks>  Parcel has been handed over to the carrier and is in transit 
<ivoks> 17:23
<ivoks> Parcel received by carrier
<ivoks> Luton, GB
<ivoks> 22:53
<ivoks> Parcel left the carrier facility
<ivoks> East Midlands Airpor, GB
<ivoks>  Latest update: Wednesday, 30 Dec 
<ivoks>  10:15
<ivoks> Out for delivery
<ivoks> HRVATSKI LESKOVAC, HR 
<ivoks> kad ce hrvatska posta ovako...
<hbogner> ivoks, za jedno 15-50 godina
<hbogner> *15-150
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> bitsh ass nigga
<ivoks> bitch ass nigga
<ivoks> bić es niga
<ivoks> bićesniga
<ivoks> biće sniga
<ivoks> bi' će sniga
<ivoks> :DDD
<Mmike> ivoks, ma nije, isti je kufer... mislim, mosh obrt prebacit u placanje poreza na dobit i isti ti je kufer
<Mmike> ja kad sam otvarao firmu, 2008me, gledao sam dal' bi obrt
<Mmike> mislim, nisma htio jer nisam htio odgovarati privatnom imovinom za sranja u firmi
<Mmike> al' onda je obrt bilo nesto jeftinije otvoriti, i porezi su manji ak imas neki mali promet
<Mmike> meni s mojim prometom odmah je to bilo skroz neisplativo
<jelly> mesečina, bato
<Mmike> 5820K
<Mmike> 6jezgreni, 3.8k
<Mmike> al' moram i novu plocu onda i sve
<Mmike> meh
<jelly> 3.8k čega?
<jelly> kuna?
<Mmike> jelly, datase 
<datase> jolly
<Mmike> hbogner, nisam, jer je link expireao, i uopce svi drugi  :)
<Mmike> jelly, da ;)
<Mmike> hbogner, de stavi da link expirea nakon mjesec dana
<hbogner> Mmike, pa ovaj je jos aktivan o_0
<hbogner> 22 sata
<Mmike> aha aha
<Mmike> ok
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/5q
<Mmike> sorry :)
<hbogner> jucer popodne sam ti ga pejstao
<Mmike> hbogner, jel'' ti pogasis stvari dok vrtis taj test/
<hbogner> Mmike, na ovom sam posgasio skoro sve sto sam mogao
<hbogner> to je jedan stari laptop
<hbogner> *stariji
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al imam ja isti taki
<Mmike> samo sa sporijim procom
<Mmike> i 2 minute je brzi
<hbogner> i ima bolji rezultat
<hbogner> neznam ni meni nije jasno
<Mmike> Intel Core2Duo T7100            [Mmike]            1.8G     2core (noHT)    17m35s          2094.762 CPU-secs
<Mmike> Intel Core2Duo T7500            [hbogner]          2.2G     2core (noHT)    19m14s          2290.190 CPU-secs
<hbogner> testirat cu jos  koji put sljedecih dana
<Mmike> ugasi i xe i sve
<hbogner> eh to nisam bio ugasio
<hbogner> morat cu tako probat :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nema smisla inace :)
<jelly> Mmike: što vrtiš da ti cpu snaga koristi?
<hbogner> ja sam to uvijek radio sa upaljenim Xima, osim na ona dva xeona
<jelly> mislim, osim benčmarka za povray
<Mmike> jelly, openstack
<jelly> koji vrag openstack treba cpu?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to k'o da si reko 'koji vrag linux treba cpu' :)
<jelly> pa ne trea
<jelly> imam 300 virtualki na  nodova i 99% ih troši 1% cpu
<jelly> 8
<Mmike> aj ugasi sve virtualke
<Mmike> i onda ih odjednom upali
<Mmike> i reci mi dal bi t ise brze upalile da imas vise CPU jezgri
<Mmike> deploy openstacka mi trenutno zakuca stroj, load average naraste na preko 40
<jelly> ne smijem to probati dok ne složimo DR :-)
<Mmike> od kad sam SSDove uturio usko grlo je postao CPU
<Mmike> eh :D 
<Mmike> jelly, a i nije danas pravi dan, to sutra oko 22h probaj :)
<jelly> brijem da bi ti bilo jeftinije a brže da imaš 2-4 normalna noda umjesto jedan sa i7
<Mmike> kak' to mislis?
<Mmike> mislis, 4 stroja sa i5 procesorima, ili tak nesh?
<jelly> ne znamo koliko VM-ova dižeš odjednom, ali limitraj na 10-20 po socketu
<jelly> tako je
<Mmike> kak bi mi to jeftinije bilo?
<Mmike> jos jedno napajanje, jos jedna ploca, jos jedno kuciste...
<Mmike> ovo mi fino stoji pod stolom, tiho je 
<jelly> kupis stare quad-core servere za sitnu lovu
<Mmike> nemrem to doma pod stolom imat :)
<jelly> pa dobro jutro, openstack se ne drzi ispod stola ;-)
<jelly> imas spajzu, stavis tamo klimu i rack :-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, nemam spajzu
<jelly> rack na kotacice, po zimi ga drzis vani na balkonu :-)
<Mmike> jelly, ma ovo je za testiranje
<Mmike> popravim, deployam, vidim jel' je popravljeno
<Mmike> nije to 'production cloud'
<jelly> pa ni 4 krama servera iz 2009 nisu za production
<Mmike> yup, al' trose daleko vise struje i kostaju vise nego ovo kaj imam pod stolom
<Mmike> mislim, necu kupovat nist novo jer je pre skupo
<ivoks> production openstack je samo ono sto ja slozim :)
<ivoks> dobio sam za bozic dm poklon bon karticu
<ivoks> i nemam pojma koliko ima gore
<jelly> ivoks: zasto niko iz Canonicala nije stavio sliku uz http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201511-20298/ 
<jelly> important questions!
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<ivoks> pa mislim da niti jedan uredjaj nema fotku
<ivoks> ah, x260 je novi, ha? :)
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> znam da su na T550 popravili natrag trackpad da vise nije klackalica, mozda su na ..60 jos sta popravili
<ivoks> ja ocekujem povratak normalne tipkovnice
<ivoks> a ne samo touchpada
<jelly> to ce mozda biti ak naprave onaj retro model
<jelly> ove moderne tipkovnice su mi ko spectrum ili neki stari kalkulator
 * Mmike se suzdrzava od openstack komentara jer danas ne radi! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, diskovi?
<jelly> https://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/192576-ThinkPad-2016-Modelle-(X260-T460p-X1-Yoga-etc-)-Lineup/page17 navodno izlaze 4. siječnja van s tim
<ivoks> Mmike: memorija?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ak kupis, moze i memorija, iako brijem da fakat nema potrebe
<jelly> http://www.databreaches.net/191-million-voters-personal-info-exposed-by-misconfigured-database/
<Mmike> jelly, jel' to mongodb? :D
<Mmike> jao, zenica kuha ruckic, a dete gleda crtic, tata bi mogo i viski neki roknit :D
<ivoks> slusam danas radio
<ivoks> i iz nekog razloga su ovi pomislili da bi bilo fora cuti sto ribic misli
<ivoks> i sad ribic veli da mu se ne svidja ideja da se zastupnicima smanje place
<ivoks> da je to poziv na korupciju
<ivoks> i to je tocno
<ivoks> ali koji kufer onda vec 10 godina (nadzivio je i sanadera i kosor i milanovica) drvi kako bi politicari trebali poceti od sebe
<jelly> sindikalisti mi se doimaju pet puta gori od bilo kojeg politicara
<ivoks> pa jesu
<ivoks> koliko dugo su sindikalni vodje na tim pozicijama?
<ivoks> dozivotno
<ivoks> jel zna netko... ako doma nema nikoga kad ups dodje, kako se onda obavi dostava?
<ivoks> i moram smisliti ime za firmu
<jelly> ne znam, kad mi je trebao UPS dostaviti stsavio sam adresu firme
<hrvojem> ivoks: mislim da ti overseas dostavlja lokalno za UPS barem meni
<hrvojem> ostave ti cedulju
<ivoks> aha, ok onda
<ivoks> jelly: i ja sam, ali jos sam sat vremena tu
<hrvojem> ako si ostavio broj onda ce te nazvat
<ivoks> nije me amazon nista pitao... mislim da imaju moj broj
<jelly> ivoks: i naravno da su dosli onda kad sam bio na rucku :-)
<jelly> srecom liku se nije dalo cekati 10 minuta da se vratim s rucka pa je priznao potpis nase recepcije
<jelly> Mmike: <jelly> "oopsie" http://www.databreaches.net/191-million-voters-personal-info-exposed-by-misconfigured-database/ <asg> probably was sitting on a wide-open mongodb
<Mmike>                                              da
<Mmike> iako 
<Mmike> meh
<jelly> ima nesto u tom mongu, eh?
<ivoks> debe.com
<ivoks> i takve gluposti su zauzete
<Mmike> jelly, nema
<hrvojem> heh nije to nista, imas za 2.x verzije: http://www.picateshackz.com/2015/07/mongodb-database-accidentally-exposed-on-internet.html?m=1
<jelly> koji je default port za mongo?
<ivoks> http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1328561&_mc=sm_eet_editor_rickmerritt
<hrvojem> jelly: za mongod 27017 
<hrvojem> za shard server je 27018 mislim
<hrvojem> i jos jedan je za config server ako vrtis
<hrvojem> 16 il 19 nisam siguran
<jelly> jedan nmap po vascelom rangeu
<jelly> https://www.shodan.io/search?query=port%3A%2227017%22 nista u country:"HR"
<jelly> ali zato 2190 komada samo na digital oceanu
<jelly> ah, nasao je par komada https://www.shodan.io/search?query=country%3A%22HR%22+product%3A%22MongoDB%22
<Mmike> augustiner helles - preodlican
<Mmike> hrvojem, 27018 je di stoji rest kufer di mozes statistike vidjet i ino
<ivoks> mater ti drzave, pa nisu normalni
<ivoks> dakle, ako ja otvorim firmu (i paralelno imam obrt), zaposlim se u firmi
<ivoks> onda dva puta placam doprinose
<ivoks> i, kao obrtniku, svaki dohodak se smatra dohotkom obrta
<ivoks> pa placam jos i porez na neto placu
<ivoks> kakvi debili
<ivoks>  pa... vidimo se dogodine
<hrvojem> Mmike: jel nije to na 28018 ono web sucelje neko?
<hrvojem> standarni port + 1000 ili tak nest
<hrvojem> https://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/default-mongodb-port/
<Mmike> hrvojem, da, restapi
<hrvojem> Mmike: da, to je za restAPI 27018 je za shard server
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> da pokrenem
<Mmike> blazen bio juju
 * Mmike se sjeca kak se ivoksu smijao kad je juju-ovo, juju-ono :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, daklem, sad cem 3node replicaset dic
<Mmike> root@mario-local-machine-1:~# grep rest /etc/init/mongodb.conf 
<Mmike>             --exec /usr/bin/mongod -- --replSet myset --rest --config /etc/mongodb.conf
<Mmike> root@mario-local-machine-1:~# netstat -tuplen | grep 28017
<Mmike> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:28017           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      106        7934812     5335/mongod     
<Mmike> tcp6       0      0 :::28017                :::*                    LISTEN      106        7934813     5335/mongod     
<Mmike> root@mario-local-machine-1:~# 
<Mmike> znaci, --rest upali 'rest interface' koji je na portu 28017
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> (ne pitaj zakaj je to u upstart skripti, mongodb u ubuntuu je vrlo lose upaketiran)
<Mmike> e i onda kad se ja spojim tamo dobijem:
<hrvojem> 1000 + default 
<hrvojem> ti si rekao `27018` na kojem bude shard
<hrvojem> Mmike: 28017 != 27018 
<Mmike> http://10.0.3.139:28017/_replSet
<Mmike> ha?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> hrvojem, u pravu si, krivo sam brojeve citao :D
<hrvojem> da bitan je i redosljed znamenki :P
<Mmike> :P :)
<SilverSpace> oooooo
<SilverSpace> dosadooooo
<jelly> ha, korisniku provalilo na web i cryptolockalo sve fajlove
<SilverSpace> jelly: njegov server ili zakupljen
<jelly> tak nebitno
<jelly> shareani :-)
<jelly> cryptolockalo sve njegove fajlove, jeli, ostale ne
<jelly> unix permissions <3
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> <Horse> im trying to follow a tutorial how to make a mail server so im wondering, is there a debian equivlent to the ubuntu mail-stack-delivery for postfix and dovecot.. ?
<Mmike> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/12/30/1938222/debian-founder-ian-murdock-has-died?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook
<Mmike> jelly, reci mu da ima, zove se ireadmail
<jelly> https://bits.debian.org/2015/12/mourning-ian-murdock.html http://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/
<Mmike> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/12/30/1938222/debian-founder-ian-murdock-has-died?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook
<Mmike> lik se ubio?
<vileni> da nije minionsa vecina nebi ni skuzila :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOxgjlwhaCw
<datase> YouTube: 20151213 The 3rd RC Defender Fest, Hong Kong D90 D110 1080p mp4. - 0:01:06 - 1125 views - 22 likes / 0 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-31
<jelly> Mmike: ne zna se jel se ubio iako je netko pisao nesto nesuvislo u tom stilu na njegovom twitter akauntu, ali se i predomislio u roku sat vremena
<ivoks> mail-stack-delivery FTW
<ivoks> ali ce se ukinuti
<ivoks> stigao taylor of old bond street aftershave gel!
<ivoks> kako mirisi, masala!
<ivoks> 'established in the reign of queen victoria'
<dodobas> 1l dizela u Makedoniji ~= 5.4 kn
<ivoks> a prosjecna placa?
<ivoks> ja bi radje da je u hrvatskoj najskuplje gorivo i da to nikome nije problem
<ivoks> to bi znacilo da imamo jaku ekonomiju
<ivoks> ako ne proizvodis/izvozis naftu, a jeftina je, to uglavnom znaci da ti ekonomija i nije nesto
<dodobas> ne znam hoce li m pustiti preko granice s 200l goriva u karnisterima :)
<dodobas> ma samo je 'cudno' jer je benzin... oko 1€ ... cijene u regiji su priblizno iste... dakle isto sranje je svugdje ... samo kod 'nas' je malo bolje jer eto... kao imamo 'jaku ekonomiju'
<dodobas> a dizel je 30% jeftiniji
<dodobas> u ameika je skuplji od benzina ...
<ivoks> nemamo jaku, ali imamo jacu
<ivoks> u americi ce dizel uvijek biti skuplji
<ivoks> u biti, dizel je svuda skuplji
<ivoks> samo drzava subvencionira dizel jer je to gorivo gospodarstva
<ivoks> dok je benzin gorivo luksuza
<ivoks> dizel je isto prljaviji, ali u europi imamo razlicite kriterije za dizel i benzin
<ivoks> benzin mora zadovoljiti vise standarde
<ivoks> u americi i benzin i dizel su ravnopravni i od oboje se ocekuju iste norme
<ivoks> zato i dizel motori tamo nisu popularni, jer da bi dostigli cistocu benzina, moraju se ubacivati aditivi i smanjivati snaga
<ivoks> zbog cega je VW i popusio; oni su tvrdili da mogu bez aditiva, a kad ono...
<ivoks> https://www.teezily.com/dalmatien-therapie
<dodobas> odokativno.. dizel je jeftiniji ... http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/index.php?sort=3
<ivoks> jeftiniji je krajnjem potrosacu
<ivoks> zbog nizih nameta drzave
<Mmike> dizl smrdi
<Mmike> pogotovo ako te nesreca nanese iza golfa I ili II
<ivoks> da, i dizelu se u europi tolerira vece zagadnjenje nego li benzincima
<ivoks> https://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuels-and-environment/euro-emissions-standards.html
<ivoks> Euro 6 emission limits (petrol):
<ivoks> HC - 0.10 g/km
<ivoks> NOx - 0.06 g/km
<ivoks> Euro 6 emission limits (diesel):
<ivoks> HC+ NOx - 0.17 g/km
<ivoks> NOx - 0.08 g/km
<dodobas> a CO..  to si zaboravio pejstat
<ivoks> to je isto
<ivoks> ah, nije
<ivoks> ali regulativa za CO se nije mijenjala 15 godina
<ivoks> CO vise nije toliki problem
<dodobas> 10 ...
<dodobas> godina
<ivoks> od 2001
<ivoks> ah, .5
<dodobas> etogac ... kad ces u lov na zecove ?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<obruT> jadni zecovi
<Mmike> negdje sam davno citao
<Mmike> al' nemrem nac sad
<Mmike> 2000te, ili tu negdje, dizli su manje zagadjivali nego benzinci, ako su pravilno tjunani motori
<Mmike> ali se svaki motor razdrka nakon 2-3 godine, i nitko to ne tjuna vise, jer ne steti motoru
<Mmike> pa onda vlasnike boli qratz
<Mmike> ili uopce nisu svjesni
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> sudo lxc-ls --fancy | wc -l
<Mmike> 41
<Mmike> nakotilo ih se
<dodobas> ko zecovi
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> idem na selo!
<Mmike> vidimo se sa sela!
<jelly> tamo još ima mira (na selo)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXs58RuR5sI
<datase> YouTube: Haustor - Ula Ulala - 0:03:50 - 263390 views - 674 likes / 12 dislikes
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oe6YUV6xJQ
<datase> YouTube: Haustor - Duhovi - 0:04:31 - 6269 views - 13 likes / 0 dislikes
<dalmatHG> Sritna Nova 2016! Zdravi mi i veseli bili ;)
<frainfreeze> Također
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-01
<SilverSpace> Svima Sretna Nova godina
<jelly> \o/
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur... i sretna nova godina svima, ma gdje bili, po Njemačkoj :)
<jelly> hey now, samo zato što mi je IP adresa u Njemačkoj ne znači da sam i ja tamo :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> ooh, fina specka za dedicated http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1539948
<obruT> jutro !
<obruT> sretna nova !
<obruT> :)
<jelly> .o/
<sillyslux> :)
<obruT> malo se nesto pise danas, nisu valjda svi mamurni :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: oo ma vise nitko ne pije :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sretna i uspjesna ti 2016
<obruT> mi bili u Splitu na rivi, svi oko nas vino, pivo, sto vec... zena vocni sok, ja kokakolu :) sramote ... ;)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-02
<vileni> Mmike: snijeg!
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<obruT> jel zna netko neki tool koji bi mogao spojiti dva .srt fajla ? imam dva titla, jedan je za dio koji pricaju samo na engleskom, a drugi je za dio koji pricaju na neengleskom :P
<obruT> ili da sam napisem tool u pythonu/perlu
<dodobas> obruT: zasto ne php ?
<dodobas> lepo ... Linux 4.3.3-2-ARCH
<obruT> php -> PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor
<obruT> ovo sto ja radim nije hypertext :PPP
<obruT> odnosno, mrzim koristenje PHP-a u ne web svrhe
<obruT> uglavnom, napiso sam u pythonu
<SilverSpace> joj opet ce me gnjaviti za ciscenje snijega
<SilverSpace> ja ocistim samo sirinu ulaza i nabacam na cestu i onda se ljute
<SilverSpace> da im ne bi cistio pred garazama 
<SilverSpace> ko ih jebe
<dodobas> Tarmak-1 here we go ... http://forum.colemak.com/viewtopic.php?id=1858
<dodobas> obruT: a sto pitas onda ... kad si vec napravio 
<obruT> pa napravio sam nakon sto sam pitao :)
<obruT> da se netko javio odmah da zna, ne bi isao pisat :)
<obruT> dodobas: koristis te neke cudne layoute ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-03
<dodobas> obruT: a da, a koji mjesec racunalo ce postati potpuno neupotrebljivo za vecinu 'korisnika' :)
<dodobas> *za
<dodobas> najveci problem su passwordi... 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> Zagreb!
<vileni> Mmike: snijeg!
<Mmike> vileni, milina :)
<Mmike> vileni, vozio se po utabanom snijegu od tamo negdje iza Svete Jane skroz do Stare Karlovacke :)
<Mmike> milina! ;)
<Mmike> mi-li-na!
<vileni> ja jos nisam
